# Advice needed for painting statues?



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Greetings,

This is my frst post here, and I would love to get advice from other artists. Not that I call myself an artist...I've only painted two paintings in my entire life, both within the last two weeks (one per week)! 

I want, in my next painting, to paint a dark and gloomy sky, with pieces of broken statues on the grass. Something similar to the link that I've posted below, but obviously with more pieces, not as close up, and with other objects in the painting as well. The painting will be done on 16"x20" canvas panel with Liquitex acrylics (and brushes). 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/underground-united/6406323743/

My fear is that, as I have no idea on how to paint a PERSON, that I don't know where to begin with a STATUE. So far, I've only done landscapes, as I love them (I live in a fairly scenic area, so there is a lot to use for inspiration). Being able to paint this means a great deal to me, because the painting itself reflects and resonates with a very large portion of who I am, and it is my hope that it will help friends and family understand "where I come from" in our interactions with each other. 

Of course, I know that art isn't always perceived the same by one person as it is by another, but still...I would love to paint this. Does anyone have any tips or tricks? Nothing on the statues needs to be _too _detailed, although I need to have decently defined facial features on each (as the statues are supposed to be specific historical figures).

Attached is my second painting, and the third painting will be in the same style as this . Thanks in advance for any feedback!

- PainterKen


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have absolutely no advice to give you because I just don't paint but I know there are others here who do so should be able to give you a ton of help in that department. I have to say - I am loving your painting. The mood of it is absolutely wonderful and I look forward to seeing more pieces by you! 

Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Chanda95,

Wow, thank you! Your words of encouragement are much appreciated! I honestly thought that there were so many mistakes in that painting, that I'd probably get a huge critique on it rather than suggestions for what i want to do next  Perhaps I'm being too critical of myself? 

I signed up for a local art class last week that meets once a week, and last week the artist-teacher had us use a tiny bit of pigment (the choice was ours on what color) and some very glossy medium, in order to due a "value scale" painting (one picture, all the same color, in varying hues). She has a lot of "deep forest" paintings (TONS of vegetation and color), so I'm going to ask her tonight if she has any input on this painting, and also ask if she's got any advice for approaching statues. 

I'll post back what happens, even if nobody else responds here ;-) I'm excited


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think if it's one thing I have learned over the years is that we are own worst enemy. For years and years I hated every single drawing I did. It wasn't at the level I wanted to be at - it didn't turn how I wanted it - everybody else did a better job. There was always something about my artwork I hated - always. Over time I have come to realize that no - I am not that bad - yes there will always be room for improvement - and that sometimes the perfection of a painting or drawing is in its imperfections. Yes critique is incredibly important because it helps us grow and become better artists but try not to be so hard on yourself either. The painting has a great use of light and an incredible mood or "feel" to it. In my opinion, I would overlook a lot of the technical aspects because you have achieved something that is very difficult for a lot of artists (myself included) and that is - you drew the viewer in. I could almost envision myself standing in that forest listening to the silence.

You will have to share what you learn in this class and show us through your artwork. I have been itching to take a good art class to help improve my skills but locally - eh - not real impressed with the local art scene. A lot of people with very large heads about their talent but not the skills or even quality artwork to back it up. The joys of living in a rural area I suppose.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm the same way - I critically judge everything I do and always find something (or some thing*S*) wrong with it...always. Everyone seems to like it though, so I'll keep painting, hah!

The art class out here is just an older lady who has a few good paintings hanging around in her house, and she's nice (if slightly annoying, but aren't all teachers?). The only thing is, I'm not sure I will continue after we finish the painting that we're working on, because I don't like her style. She uses this gloss medium and a little dab of paint that is so thick that it's more like a paste...I think you HAVE to mix it into the medium to do anything with it. 

Yet the whole painting feels "sticky" and "shiny" and it's just...ugly. She says that the paints that I use are "crap quality", but really...so far, mine have done wonders more than what I've done with the "glossy goop" as I call it. To each, their own, I guess ;-)

I'll post another painting in this forum after I hit submit on this post, I spent all night on it last night (in lieu of learning how to paint statues).


----------

